# Algae Growth...



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

So I see a ton of pics on here and that friends have sent me that the walls of the tank are COVERED in green algae....I have none....ZERO algae growth...I mist with RO water daily..what am i doing wrong?

John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Bakhuis
1.0.4 Powder Blue

0.0.1 Matecho
1.1.2 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
0.0.1 Ancon Hill
0.0.3 Bronze

Leucomelas 
1.0.4

Phyllobates 
0.0.4 Terribilis "Mint"

Ranitomeya 
2.2.0 Imitator "Varadero"
1.1.0 Imitator "Intermedius"


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

John1451 said:


> So I see a ton of pics on here and that friends have sent me that the walls of the tank are COVERED in green algae....I have none....ZERO algae growth...I mist with RO water daily..what am i doing wrong?


Wanting the walls covered in algae. 

You probably have better air circulation which allows the walls to dry better. 

(as a suggestion... you really don't have to list every frog in your collection by name or sex as part of your post since it makes quoting you a pain in the neck as that makes the quotes from you extremely long...just a suggestion.. ).


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

How old are your enclosures? It takes time to slime.


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

Wah, I don't have algae. Some people and their "problems" (I'm kidding, I'm kidding).

If you seriously want algae, like Ed said, less air flow, wetter conditions. Good Luck.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok....thank you as always Ed, my enclosures range in age from 1 year to 4 months old in age, some with water features some without...all misted daily but water retention remains in the hydroton...approx 1" of water which is vacuumed out monthly via PVC drain tube....weekly when misting I use an RO spray bottle and "jet squirt" all feces off of the side glass where the frogs climb up and deposit it....should I not be doing this?


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

If you really want algae on the glass, then it would help if you stopped washing the poop off the glass.

That said, it is safer and healthier for your frogs for you to continue rinsing the poop off the glass. It is also better for your plants, they cant get the nutrients in the poop if it is up on the glass.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

a dumb question: is having algae growth a "good" thing on the glass and if so, why?? Is it just an indicator the moisture level from a casual visual observation? Or is it an indicator of a healthy vivarium??


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> a dumb question: is having algae growth a "good" thing on the glass and if so, why?? Is it just an indicator the moisture level from a casual visual observation? Or is it an indicator of a healthy vivarium??


The only real benefit that I can see of having "crud" buildup would be to provide a visual barrier between neighboring enclosures. It could assist in keeping frogs from developing nose rubs while chasing after flies/frogs in the next viv. 
I'd love it if all my vivs stayed clear all around, but I'm only diligent enough to keep one pane clean.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Judy....reiteration of my exact question... For instance I just bought a proven pair from E and K (Randy and Tara) and I always ask for pics of their previous enclosure...and I'm seeing most of the pics have a ton of green algae on glass and it's just making me wonder...am I a neat freak? Are these people messy?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883365,-82.346091
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know if Id call algae/slime on the glass beneficial, but it is not harmful to the frogs (it can choke out delicate plants). 

Im gonna add a little conjecture here based on my experience cleaning many many many fish tanks, it is mostly a lazy thing. The algae doesn't hurt the frogs, so there isn't much need to clean for the frogs health, If you have a rack full of vivs it is a pain in the arse for you to scrub X number of vivs, plus that can be stressful for the tanks inhabitants. And as Dane pointed out, if you do have a rack of vivs, dirty sides give a visual barrier for inhabitants in different vivs. 

Basically, I would not be worried if I didn't have any algae, but I also wouldn't be worried if I did. As long as it wasn't a massive algae bloom that was killing plants, that would have me worried that conditions are too wet and stagnant.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent thank you sir!!!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883368,-82.346029


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have low tank maintenence I think you get alge growth. I see alge on tanks that dont have a bg on the sides or a bg @ all. If the humidity is high and you have lots of condensation and lighting is good you will get it. When it becomes hard and sstuck to the glass it will stain the glass.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm seeing that it is more prevalent where the lighting is better....


----------

